# Probleme mit Side-Imaging



## schmitzi (26. April 2013)

Hallöle!!!

Ich habe mir ein gebrauchtes Humminbird 798 CX SI Combo gekauft. Leider  habe ich Probleme mit der Darstellung der linken Seite bei der  Side-Imaging-Darstellung. Bei ganz langsamer Fahrt ist alles i.O.,  sobald ich nur leicht mehr Gas gebe, treten starke Störungen auf. Aber  halt nur auf der linken Seite. Der Geber sitzt rechts, also werden die  Störungen wohl durch den Propeller verursacht. 

Hat jemand eine Idee was man da machen kann? Wenn es hilft, kann ich  morgen mal Bilder machen von der Gebermontage. Aber das sollte  eigendlich alles korrekt sein...


----------



## schmitzi (26. April 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit Side-Imaging*

Keine SI-Experten im Forum?


----------



## Koala (27. April 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit Side-Imaging*

Hast du schon mal versucht den Motor ein bisschen nach oben zu trimmen, wird´s dann besser?


----------



## schmitzi (27. April 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit Side-Imaging*

Hallo,

ja, habe ich versucht, bringt keine Verbesserung...


----------



## gehawe (28. April 2013)

*AW: Probleme mit Side-Imaging*

So ein ähnliches Problem hatte ich auch. Bei mir hat es geholfen, den Geber tiefer zu montieren. Ich habe allerdings eine sehr stabile Klemmung der Geberstange (vom Echolot-Zentrum).

Grüße

Gerhard


----------



## boeser (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: Probleme mit Side-Imaging*

Ich hatte auch en ähnliches Problem, habe die Stelle am Boot verändert, dann war es gut. Bei mir saß der Geber wohl direkt neben einer Kante im Heckspiegel, an dem sich Blasen und Wirbel gebildet haben.


----------

